# Dealer Advice in MD



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

I am helping a friend who is looking for advice on a home theater installer in the Washington D.C. - Potomac, Maryland area called Mediacraft.

My friend is building a house in northern Virginia and he has a $15,000 budget for a modest home theater and a little multi-zone audio. My concern is that Mediacraft might be a little to high end of of a dealer. I do think their projects look really good.

Any advice out there? Thanks!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I would ask them. If they are reputable and client oriented and are not the right choice, they will likely be happy to suggest other options. I would certainly give them a shot at the business, however. 

You might contact Tom Huffman in Rockville. He does calibration work and likely knows the various companies in the area and may have some recommendations.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

They aren't listed on Angie's list, so I can't comment there.

I live in this area and have not heard of them, but that's not necessarily a bad thing. I do some custom installation work as well -- PM me the quote and details and I can tell you if the specifics are out of line with others in this area.

Also, depending on the location, I have had good experiences with Audio Buys, although they recently moved from Manassas to Gainsville, which is quite a hike from the closer DC suburbs.


----------



## chrisy (Jan 19, 2009)

Thanks for your help!


----------

